# verbo impersonale "parere"



## Aliky

Buongiorno. Vorrei fare una domanda sulla frase seguente: mi pare giusto! 

La dovrei spiegare a degli studenti stranieri in Grecia e vorrei avere una conferma da qualcuno del forum che il verbo "parere" e' un verbo impersonale con soggetto logico. Vi ringrazio.


----------



## bearded

Aliky said:


> vorrei avere una conferma da qualcuno del forum che il verbo "parere" e' un verbo impersonale...


Salve
Il verbo 'parere' è usato molto spesso impersonalmente, ma non sempre. Vedi gli esempi in questo link: Parere: Definizione e significato di Parere  Dizionario italiano  Corriere.it.
Nel tuo esempio è senz'altro usato come verbo impersonale (a meno che non ci sia un soggetto che non hai detto, es.  ''questo giudizio'' mi pare giusto).
''Mi pare giusto!'' = ciò mi pare giusto ('ciò' è il soggetto inespresso/sottinteso).
Se ''mi pare giusto'' è seguito da una proposizione che inizia con 'che' (es. mi pare giusto che tu venga) il verbo ''parere'' è solo apparentemente impersonale: in realtà il soggetto è la frase seguente (che tu venga) detta ''frase soggettiva''.


----------



## Aliky

La ringrazio!


----------



## giginho

Ciao a tutti,

BM, non volermene, ma a me non sembra che nell'esempio, il verbo parere sia impersonale. Secondo me tutto dipende dal contesto. Sembra che l'esempio dato sia tratto da un dialogo e il soggetto di parere sia sottinteso.

Uso tipico dell'impersonale che mi viene in mente (sperando di non sbagliare) è: Pare che verrà a piovere nel pomeriggio


----------



## bearded

Ciao, giginho
Certo che non te ne voglio, anzi mi piace se vengo contraddetto con buoni argomenti.  Anche nella frase ''pare che verrà a piovere..'' si potrebbe dire che un soggetto c'è: è la frase soggettiva ''che verrà a piovere''.  Diventa allora difficile stabilire quando ''parere'' è davvero impersonale (forse nell'espressione ''così pare''...?).
Attendo volentieri i pareri di grammatici più esperti.


----------



## giginho

bearded said:


> Attendo volentieri i pareri di grammatici più esperti.



Così mi tagli fuori dai gioch, non vale!!!! 

Per non dire castronerie ho dato uno sguardo in rete. Il Treccani, dei verbi impersonali, dice questo:



> I _verbi impersonali_ sono verbi usati senza un riferimento specifico a una persona che ne sia il soggetto. Si usano alla 3a persona singolare dei modi finiti e in tutti i modi indefiniti.
> 
> Sono verbi di vario tipo.
> 
> Verbi che formano una proposizione ➔soggettiva come _sembrare_,_ parere_,_ accadere_,_ succedere_,_ bastare_,_ bisognare_,_ importare_,_ toccare_,_ dispiacere_
> 
> Sembra che arrivi il sole
> 
> È successo che tuo fratello si è ammalato
> 
> Bastava fare il bravo



Ora, non vorrei tirare delle somme per le quali non ho gli strumenti, ma mi verrebbe da dire che nell'OP il soggetto ci sia e sia implicito, mentre nel mio esempio il verbo sia effettivamente impersonale. Mi scuso se ho detto cose non corrette, ma la grammatica non sarà mai il mio mestiere!


----------



## dragonseven

Ciao a tutti,

potrei sbagliare, ma penso che qui "pare" sia verbo copulativo con "mi" soggetto logico dativo e "giusto" complemento predicativo del soggetto (grammaticale) sottinteso.

_Mi pare giusto! = A me appare giusto! = Per me è giusto! = A mio parere è giusto!_


----------



## bearded

giginh o

Io mi sono basato sull'Aula linguistica Zanichelli La forma impersonale | Zanichelli Aula di lingue dove ho trovato queste definizioni:
_La forma impersonale si ha quando un verbo esprime un significato compiuto senza indicare la persona, cioè non ha un soggetto... Il verbo in forma impersonale è usato solo alla 3a persona singolare _(a me sembra che 'pare' in ''mi pare giusto'' rientri in questa definizione.  Il soggetto implicito 'ciò/questo...'ecc. non è indicato, è solo ipotizzato).
_...Altri verbi sono 'impropriamente impersonali' perché in realtà il loro soggetto è un'intera frase subordinata (soggettiva).
_
Ora, a me pare () che , se la frase OP ''mi pare giusto'' è forse ''impropriamente'' impersonale qualora si consideri un suo soggetto sottinteso, altrettanto ''impropriamente'' impersonale sia ''pare che verrà a piovere'' in quanto si può considerare la frase soggettiva ''che verrà a piovere'' come suo soggetto.

Però ripeto che gradirei i pareri di altri più esperti, e sono sempre disposto a cambiare idea se mi convincono (con questo non intendo tagliarti fuori: taglio fuori piuttosto me stesso).
_
_


----------



## dragonseven

bearded said:


> Diventa allora difficile stabilire quando ''parere'' è davvero impersonale (forse nell'espressione ''così pare''...?).


Beh, anche in questo caso pare che il verbo sia copulativo (dal collegamento in #2, sottolineatura mia):
"*parere*

*III.*
• *v.copul.* [*sogg-v-compl.pred-prep.arg*] Apparire, sembrare a qlcu. in un determinato modo: _l'affare parve a tutti un imbroglio; mi pare una persona onesta_; anche con arg. sottinteso: _così pare_; accompagnato da aggettivi o avverbi è sempre seguito da frase soggettiva (all'inf. o introd. da _che_): _ci parve necessario intervenire_; _a tutti parve giusto che si votasse_".​
Però, leggendo bene quanto ho riportato e quanto è scritto nell'ultimo collegamento che hai nel #8, tutte le mie frasi d'uguaglianza (compresa quella d'OP) nel #7 sarebbero impersonali. È corretto?


----------



## Olaszinhok

Scusate, forse dovrei aprire un nuovo argomento, ma "venire a piovere" è italiano?


----------



## bearded

dragonseven said:


> . È corretto?


Non sono sicuro, ma forse i verbi copulativi si possono usare in forma impersonale (quando il soggetto non è indicato)...



Olaszinhok said:


> Scusate, forse dovrei aprire un nuovo argomento, ma "venire a piovere" è italiano?


''Viene a piovere'' è una forma colloquiale per dire ''comincia a piovere/sta per piovere/presto pioverà'' (almeno qui nell'Italia boreale).


----------



## francisgranada

Aggiungo due mie osservazioni personali:

1. Un verbo italiano tipicamente impersonale è per esempio  _piovere_. Nonostante ciò, in alcune lingue è pienamente idiomatico e corretto dire *_piove la pioggia_.  Quindi,  sostanzialmente neanche i verbi "automaticamente" considerabili impersonali (come _piovere_, _nevicare_, _tuonare _ecc...)  sono _a priori_ o necessariamente impersonali.

2. La differenza tra  _piovere _e _parere _la vedo (tra l'altro) p.e. nel seguente esempio: la frase "_Oggi piove._" va bene, ma "_Oggi pare._" non ha senso. In altre parole, il (quasi) soggetto di _piovere _è automaticamente chiaro, mentre il  soggeto di _parere _non lo è (almeno non senza qualche contesto).


----------



## Pietruzzo

Aliky said:


> il verbo "parere" e' un verbo impersonale con soggetto logico. Vi ringrazio.


Tutto dipende da cosa viene prima di quella frase. Se per esempio dicessimo:
Che ne pensi del mio ragionamento?
Mi pare giusto.
Mi sembra che "il tuo ragionamento" sia il soggetto sottinteso e quindi "mi pare" non è impersonale.
Se invece diciamo:
La legge difende le minoranze.
Mi pare giusto.
E' come dire "mi pare giusto che la legge difenda le minoranze", quindi, reggendo logicamente una soggettiva, "mi pare" è da considerare impersonale (anche se @bearded direbbe "impropriamente").


----------



## francisgranada

Pietruzzo said:


> ...
> La legge difende le minoranze.
> Mi pare giusto.
> E' come dire "mi pare giusto che la legge difenda le minoranze", quindi, reggendo logicamente una soggettiva, "mi pare" è da considerare impersonale (anche se @bearded direbbe "impropriamente").


Per dir la verità, anch'io direi "impropriamente" in questo caso perché si "comporta" come impersonale, ma senza il contesto concreto, il soggetto (sottinteso, nascosto, immaginato o comunque) non sarebbe neanche intuibile (a differenza di "Piove", per esempio, che è perfettamente comprensibile senza qualsiasi contesto).

(Comunque, non sono esperto  ... )


----------



## Pietruzzo

francisgranada said:


> Per dir la verità, anch'io direi "impropriamente" in questo caso perché si "comporta" come impersonale, ma senza il contesto concreto, il soggetto (sottinteso, nascosto, immaginato o comunque) non sarebbe neanche intuibile (a differenza di "Piove", per esempio, che è perfettamente comprensibile senza qualsiasi contesto).


Ho qualche difficoltà a seguire il tuo discorso. I verbi impersonali in italiano semplicemente non hanno soggetto e la dipendenza da reggenza di una frase soggettiva è generalmente equiparata alla mancanza di soggetto. Se poi stiamo cercando un esempio "propriamente" impersonale con "parere / sembrare" ti propongo:
"Quanta gente, mi sembra Natale!".


> (Comunque, non sono esperto  ... )


Questo si chiama "tirare il sasso e nascondere la mano".


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> "Quanta gente, mi sembra Natale!".


O ancora di più ''In quanti siamo? In venticinque, mi pare/mi sembra''.
Concordo su quanto hai scritto ai # 13 e 14 .  Sono però incerto sull'espressione ''la dipendenza _da _una frase soggettiva''.  Se dico ''mi pare che sia Giovedì'', la parte ''che sia Giovedì'' è sì il soggetto (che cosa mi pare? che sia Giovedì): allo stesso tempo però quel ''che'' sembra introdurre una frase dipendente. In altre lingue, dove davanti al verbo impersonale c'è un pronome che fa da soggetto apparente (es. in Francese) il dilemma sembra risolto nel senso che dopo non c'è una frase soggettiva ma una frase dipendente/oggettiva.


----------



## Pietruzzo

bearded said:


> Sono però incerto sull'espressione ''la dipendenza _da _una frase soggettiva''


 La frase soggettiva è comunque una subordinata, come si capisce anche dal possibile uso del congiuntivo. La mia espressione forse è stata infelice; avrei dovuro dire "la reggenza di una frase soggettiva".


----------



## Aliky

Mamma mia, quante risposte! Mi pare  ( e lo faccio) che vi debba ringraziare tutti per il vostro considerevole aiuto!


----------

